# Looking for an office weight gain story.



## TheRealGhostbuster (Jun 17, 2019)

It's been many years so I can't remember much.. It mostly involved a man and I think his female boss gaining weight, and then they are joined by two more woman and another guy. The man and boss start a relationship and one of the woman joins in, the third woman and second guy mostly just eat lunch with them and gain weight. 

Hopefully this rings some bells. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ShammyBoy (Jun 22, 2019)

https://web.archive.org/web/2008100...onsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30868

Best I can find


----------



## TheRealGhostbuster (Jun 26, 2019)

ShammyBoy said:


> https://web.archive.org/web/2008100...onsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30868
> 
> Best I can find



That's it! thanks a bunch.


----------

